# Last chance to win DC Prop books



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Last chance for Devious Concoctions Prop Building books. To Qualify you have to shamelessly promote Hauntcast on a Forum, blog, website or anywhere haunters dwell. Email me the link of your shameless promotion [email protected]. I choose a winner Tuesday.


----------

